# Pics of my male Guppies



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I thought I would post some pics of my adolescent Guppies. They are about 3-4 months old now and have fully developed their colors. Don't think the size of their tails is complete yet. 

I think a few of them are pretty unique. I'm no breeder and these are just Gups that are born in my 75g livebearer tank.



Not a strange reflection. This guy looks partly like a Moscow blue I used to have and then colors that females typically have. It's a green and blue/purple mixture. The pic doesn't do him justice - very pretty fish. After that female, of course...same female in all the pics with a female, poor thing.



Another shot to show the colors.



Going vertical chasing the same female.



A different one alongside a adolescent Platy. A common color I think.



This is one that I believe has not quite fully developed, but hard to tell. It seems his body is getting more and more red as time goes by. Cool markings. Thought it was a female for the longest time since I have a female that could almost be his twin.



This guy is relentless in pursuit of a female. Guppy or Platy, it doesn't matter. Sorry pic is a little hazy, he is right by the outlet of my CO2 diffuser which creates thousands of little bubbles. Same female.



Same fish doing his dance by the same female.



Same one.



I like his colors. Not sure if it is unique or not.




There are plenty of females in the tank. For some reason they really like this one adult. She has started getting the hunched back and doesn't swim quite as fast as she used to...may have something to do with it. she has given birth about 4 times.


----------



## aquaticsnerd (Jan 29, 2011)

Very nice colored guppies.


----------



## bruceaction (Dec 24, 2010)

jrman83..greetings..I just love your Guppies,and their wonderfull colour,s that blue male for sure..I have eight myself.brought them as feeder fish.very young,,but have keeptthem on my left shoulder,by my P,C...ALONG WITH MY STABLE OF BETTA males.5 in all.
Taking pics of fast moving fish,is real trial and challenge. but mostly it patience,and anticipation in pressing the shutter


----------



## SoFarAway (May 22, 2010)

They're all lovely, but that second to last male is really something.


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

In my previous life i was a male fancy guppy. All i did was swim around all day knocking up every random female i could get close to.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

mk4gti said:


> In my previous life i was a male fancy guppy. All i did was swim around all day knocking up every random female i could get close to.


LOL, they got it tough, don't they?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

aquaticsnerd said:


> Very nice colored guppies.


Thanks. These are all mutt gups....no breedline kept in mind here.


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

jrman83 said:


> Thanks. These are all mutt gups....no breedline kept in mind here.


mutt gups always end up looking better, more colors. my girl is a mets fan and some of her gups are blue and orange so that makes her really happy.


----------



## pete (Jun 4, 2011)

nice looking fish


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

That last red guy is a wonderful looking fish.That marbled look on his body makes him stand out pretty well.


----------



## bruceaction (Dec 24, 2010)

I,m not shore I got that right,,how ever I MANAGED to get swome resonable shots of my gupies the other day..was hpping to reveal them,
go to member photos ,bruceaction..you will find lots there


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Got a few more that have fully developed their colors now and are really pretty. Need to try and get some more shots of them.


----------

